# i have a theory, ENFP-INFJ/ ENFJ-INFP



## Geoffrey (Jan 27, 2012)

Psilo said:


> E/I can almost always be simplified into breadth vs depth. Extraversion and extraverted functions expand outward, Introversion and introverted functions delve inward.
> 
> I'm going to phrase this in generalizations for emphasis, obviously in practice it will depend on individuals.
> 
> ...


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

There is an explanation for this that goes a level deeper.

In socionics these pairs share dual cognitive styles, which is what creates the attraction between them. INFJ has vortical-synergetic thinking that is complimentary to ENFP's holographic-panoramic thinking. INFP has causal-determinist thinking style that is complimentary to ENFJ's dialectical-algorithmic thinking. This means that the other person thinks in a way that is attractive to your own.

Descriptions of styles: Socionics - the16types.info - Forms of Cognition by Victor Gulenko

(note that INFJ changes to INFp in socionics and INFP changes to INFj, while ENFP and ENFJ stay same, ENFp and ENFj respectively)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jan 27, 2012)

cyamitide;bt29149 said:


> There is an explanation for this that goes a level deeper[. . . .]



-----Thank you for the explanation and link. I have only dipped my toes into the pool of Socionomics, so I don't yet have a grasp of the terminology. However, I'm looking forward to trying it!


----------

